
Tesla Raises the Bar for Self-Driving Carmakers – Nvidia - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2019/04/23/tesla-self-driving/
======
tdhz77
“And only one of these is an open platform that’s available for the industry
to build on.“

Wow, this hits me. The need for Tesla to open its doors for its hardware
platform is a constant reminder of who you let in can kill you.

